# jakob and jeremiah pics



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thread for pics of the updated pics of the boys


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are such handsome boys


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks that's just jakob i'll get some up of jeremiah as they become more easily available lol


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

AWWWWE! Jakob looks like a chubby little bat in the first pic with those huge upright ears and that round body and pointy face and curious beady expression! How adorable! The second pic of him turned out really nice too  Can't wait to also see his... brother? Adopted brother? Roommate? Ah, I can't wait to see Jeremiah :B


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

finally got a good one of jeremiah


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

few more of jakob


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two cuties!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the anointing picture. Looks like he's really stretching to get just the right spot. :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

caught jeremiah doing the splits while peeing and of course a cute toothy smile followed by jacob and jeremiah wheeling in the pool right behind me as i cleaned their cage. it was just jeremiah jumping betweeen the two wheels before i put jacob in their lol.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jeremiah and jacob playing as i cleaned their cages this morning


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwh the one of Jakob sleeping is so precious! He looks like he's sleeping inside a cloud hehehe.

Jeremiah is a cutie too! So wait, how long have you had them now? I don't remember hearing much about these two before ._. At least not that I remember. I am almost positive I've never seen pics of them before but I could be mistaken...

I laughed so hard at the peeing pics :lol: Doing the splits and then a goofy toothy grin to the camera :lol:

And I laughed even harder at the last pic :lol: :lol: :lol: They're running towards each other xD


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

jacob was born in april and i've had him since he was 7 weeks old and jeremiah was born in february, but i've only had for two months so these two are both fairly new. i've had other hedgies for a total of about 12 or so years though. i just joined the forum a few months ago and have kinda kept them in the background until they got settled in. i got jeremiah a few weeks after jacob. thanks yeah they are somethin' else they suprise me more and more everyday. jeremiah is coming out of his shell more so i'm starting to be able to get more pics which is great


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love that smile. He's saying, "look at what I left you to clean up! But, I love you daddy!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

drugged sickey baby boy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your babies are just beautiful!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks they do get their good looks from my side of the family


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures of them on the wheels. Amazed they will both let you watch them! Mine freeze or run & hide. :roll: 
I'm sorry Jakob isn't feeling well.  
They are both adorable.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks ya i try to get all my hedgies used to me popping in to their rooms and waking them up, taking them out of their cages, moving things around in and out of the cage, etc. at all hours of the day and night for a couple minutes at a time(not all the time and not every day, but ever so often so they get used to it) from a very young age just in case they do get sick and have to be woken up several times a day for meds or whatever so pretty much all of mine have been like yeah whatever watch me run lol, but this was actually taken during our morning cage cleaning/morning play time so they were awake and having fun anyway.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

don't try to eat eggs and potatos with two hedgies asleep on your lap, they wake up quick :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: I love how they're both like "Oh hey, that smells good. Is that our breakfast?"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Mmmmmmmm.....NomNomNom

Looks good to me too!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Food is within reaching distance, so it must be ours! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaa This made my day! Its like, "We are all family, so lets share!!!"


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is awesome! Little piggies!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Turds! I would've been like, "  !! What are you two doing, how dare you eat... my... aww, that's cute. Hold on, lemme get my camera!"

I loved the wheeling pictures! Your hedgies are so brave. My Mildred freezes if I even sniff my nose when she's wheeling :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol yup knew jakob must be feeling a little better when he quickly grabbed an egg and ducked under the side of the bowl so i couldn't be mad it was too cute :lol: then they both passed out with full bellys and didn't even wanna be disturbed for wheel time or anything other than cuddling so i knew it must have been good


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

couple more from the halloween fun (oh and no jeremiah wasn't licking anything toxic i made sure everything was hedgie safe )


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: That looks fun and he don't look the least bit scared of the spooky decorations, how brave :lol: :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

loved every minute of it especially when i let about 10 mealworms and 10 crickets loose for them after the photo shoot :roll: :lol: half of the crickets ended up escaping and a few are still hopping around their room today that i'm finding :evil: well worth it lol trick or treat day for my boys


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

we won't show the ugly man in the middle lol but see even the grumpiest hedgies can curl up under your chin and you can even see jakobs little butt sticking out from the hoodie hat thingy :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw, little hedgies! And don't cut your picture out!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

How long did it take you to grow that beard :lol: He is so adorable. I'm with Shetland, No erasing


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Jakob and Jeremiah can have their own, "Hedgie Ghost Adventures" Show. All you need is bad acting and every once in while throw in a phrase or two, "Whoa! What was that?" "Dude, did you hear that?" J & J can do a better job of it than the actors on TV. I'd watch it.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol too funny :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

a few updated pics of jeremiah


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

and jakob


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are both adorable. Little pink tummy! Scrunched up little face!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just some updated pics of Jeremiah and Jakob


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Jeremiah's face is adorable!! Toofers!!! And Jakob hiding; so sweet.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lol thanks they are something else. Jeremiah still doesn't like to show his cute little face much, but we're working on it


----------

